# FS: Orvis PRO Waders, NIB



## cornhead (Sep 19, 2010)

FS: Orvis PRO waders, New in Box, tags attached. Size LARGE-REGULAR.
Retail $549, asking $300. 

PM if interested.


----------



## cornhead (Sep 19, 2010)

SOLD


----------

